# Ear crop problem?.



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, Molly just got her ears cropped yesterday but there's a problem. Her right ear folds on top of her head even though the crop is kind of short. (I asked for a show crop , but the vet gave her a short crop I think.) 
1)Will her ears straighten out as she grows older?

2)Will the length of her ears increase as she matures?

3)Are the ears a little deformed because of the stitches? And once they come off, will they look better?

Here are some pictures:





































Will her ears look like this once they heal? 









Thank you!:roll:


----------

